# Reruns!!



## ImOnlyHuman (Oct 3, 2012)

A lil background, Im a soon to be 40 yo mother of 3 grown children. I have been married for 20 yrs & together with my husband for 25 yrs. 
He was my neighbor when I was young 13. When I first saw him I didnt go gaga or anything, but then he showed some attention towards me, and I started chasing behind him like a lost puppy. My mom moved out of our apartment when I was 14, (hubby & I were a couple then). 

I had all three of our children before I turned 18. My dear husband has always been a weekend drinker when our kids were young. (start friday night -Sunday, time to recoop for monday). 
Nasty mouthed when he drank! Over the years things did get alil better ( he wasnt staying out all night). 
Over the next few yrs we built a company, (I would do research & road tips to find cheap properties). When money was good he had to let everyone know what he owned. (Which I hated!) And now nasty mouth was there without booze.

When money times started getting tough I was the reason, so I got a job. Worked there 3 yrs, till he wanted me back home to run the company (paperwork, calls Etc). Well that lasted 2yrs, so I called my old job back and went back. After a yr I became manager of my office (nice check :smthumbup After 1 yr the in home business was going south, so I come back home! 
So here I am @ home no income & being told IM DONE WITH YOU GET OUT MY HOUSE! I BUILT THIS GET OUT IM SO DONE WITH YOU! People even say he is a negative person!

I try to be positive & the peace maker, but Im just TIRED!!!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Ditch the douche bag and get your own place and explain your situation to the old boss. You can do better.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Cut ties and get out on your own. You have already shown you are employable.


----------

